
How to save money while paying for educational expenses abroad from India - bootlooper
https://blog.paxcredit.com/how-to-save-money-while-studying-abroad-e56fc794ccb
======
kirikiri
Seems impressive on paper. Have to give it a try!

Also, how do you source better exchange rates than major banks?

~~~
zilchzero
Banks charges high commission rates. I guess these guys are providing
wholesale rates to retail customers

